# Bad taste in mouth (post TT)



## kpn_chin_up

I had my TT 3.5 weeks ago. Since then I've been on Synthroid 112. I also have been taking TUMs (1-2g daily) and Vit D (1000-2000 IU daily).

Ever since my surgery I've had a bad taste in my mouth. I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this and whether its related to the TUMs or the Synthroid. I have a feeling its the TUMs, which my endo told me today I can stop.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Lovlkn

Take some probiotics and see if the taste goes away.

Are you taking your replacement mes with a full glass of water?

Sometimes I get a funky sour taste in my mouth and think it might be acid reflux.


----------



## Andros

kpn_chin_up said:


> I had my TT 3.5 weeks ago. Since then I've been on Synthroid 112. I also have been taking TUMs (1-2g daily) and Vit D (1000-2000 IU daily).
> 
> Ever since my surgery I've had a bad taste in my mouth. I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this and whether its related to the TUMs or the Synthroid. I have a feeling its the TUMs, which my endo told me today I can stop.
> 
> Any thoughts?


This could be from the general anesthetic and the intubation. Anesthetic does some strange things and it takes some time to get completely (up to 2 months) out of your system.

Suggest that you do drink a "reasonable" amount of water to help the kidneys flush the toxins out of your system.


----------



## kpn_chin_up

I drink plenty of water, especially with the Synthroid each morning. I'll see if it goes away now that I've stopped the TUMs.


----------



## Andros

kpn_chin_up said:


> I drink plenty of water, especially with the Synthroid each morning. I'll see if it goes away now that I've stopped the TUMs.


Well; it could be the Tums too but either/or, I do thing given time the healthy flora in your mouth will be restored and things will be fine.

Will you get follow-up RAI? That could once again cause a disruption in the mouth.


----------



## kpn_chin_up

RAI is scheduled for 3/16, so I'm starting the LID in 2 days. Maybe I'll try the probiotics and see if that helps.


----------



## kpn_chin_up

It must have been the TUMs affecting my stomach, the taste went away after I dropped the calcium.


----------



## Andros

kpn_chin_up said:


> It must have been the TUMs affecting my stomach, the taste went away after I dropped the calcium.


Interesting. Tums has this ingredient in them. Egads. Years ago, I think Tums actually had aluminum in them.

http://www.osha.gov/dts/chemicalsampling/data/CH_217325.html


----------



## kpn_chin_up

I think its related to my GERD, as I had surgery on the stomach 9 years ago so it's quite sensitive to things that alter my stomach. Since the TUMs have an antacid effect (which I've never tolerated well), I think that was causing my bad taste issues...


----------

